# foker dr.1 rigging question



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I am currently working on a revell 1/28 scale fokker dr.1 .. My question is what should I use for the wire rigging? I have some nylon thread that is very thin or should I use the tradtional sliver sewing thread that came in my Wright Flyer? I do have access to some surgical wire but I have no clue as to what guage it should be. Any advice guys ? Thanks Jeff


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I almost forgot was is the suggested thinner for polyscale acrylic.. Jeff


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

figured out the thining deal ..thanks any way


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Quit talking to yourself, you're making us nervous!



For rigging, some people use the thinniest fishing line they can get - like, 1-pound or 2-pound. The benefit of using nylon fishing line is that it'll tighten up with heat:

First, do your rigging as tight as you can, but don't worry about it being perfectly tight. When you're done, light a match. Let the match burn good for a moment, then blow it out. _Immediately _hold the match UNDER the rigging and let the heat shrink the fishing line. Not too close, not too much. When it's tight, get the heat away from it.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you John! You know i said to myself ..."Self " "If anyone would know it would be John"... Thanks again hope to have some pics up of it soon..Jeff


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

http://www.ipmsstockholm.org/magazine/2001/11/stuff_eng_tech_rigging.htm


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Fantastic !! Just what i was looking for !! Thanks ..Jeff


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Now that's a cool tutorial.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok !! I would like to find decals in 1/28 for fokker dr.1 152/17..One of the baron's other planes..the red one has been done a million times ..Jeff


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

F91 said:


> Now that's a cool tutorial.


Yes it is ! i am going to try and do that with this model easiest turbuckle's I have found so far ...Jeff


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello! Me Again !! Anyone know of any tutorials on painting wood grain on propellers? Saw a great one on making a wooden one but didn't bookmark it... May be I can find it again ..Any way got some paint on the wings and started the fuselage. Did you know Glad Press n Seal wrap it good for masking? It came in handy when i had to mask off the cockpit,and the pilot. I disected the Baron to bend his waist and knees so he would sit in the cockpit..I sawed off his arms and used the arms of the crewmen from the kit to re postion his arms . It worked out well. And the plane will look great with a the Baron at the controls ..I guess he is now Baron Von Richtenstien since he has arms from the ground crew guys that are supposed to push the plane around .. Oh well ! Had to sacrefice something for the cause ..


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is a photo if iI did it right !


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

If you haven't been here yet:

http://www.theaerodrome.com/forum/

Search the "models" forum and you'll find some great tips.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Model RR details also offer turnbuckles in varoius scales.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Great! Thanks for the info!! Jeff


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello!! I have been working on this Foker Dr.1 1/28th scale and now I need to find some way or some how to get some new decals for it.. I have searched and found some at the copper state site..they are the right scale but not what I am looking for .. The decals I need are for the 152/17 the Crosses have white trim around them and not a white field with a Black cross .. Any way to have them custom made ? I can't scan them or copy them they are in to bad of shape.. I have been searching online and will continue but so far not finding what I would like.. was wondering if anyone had any idea's or knew some one that could hook me up.. Hand lettering is not an option.. I may try to think of a way to copy these and maybe make paint masks so I can paint them on, but I am not sure of how to do that as I have never did it before ... So if any one can help I will be in your debt and a freind for life ..LOL Thanks in advance Jeff :wave:


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, this gentleman sounds like he is interested in the decal business:

http://www.theaerodrome.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30544

Perhaps he can help?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks! I will check it out


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

modelgeek said:


> Anyone know of any tutorials on painting wood grain on propellers?












The way I did mine was to paint the prop dark brown then mix up some artists' oils of a medium brown and a tan. 

Referring to color photographs of accurate replicas of those props, I painted the pattern on in a somewhat curved strata cross-section effect to simulate the laminated wood the prop was made out of. 

Then with a tiny brush, I blended in the paints overlappingon the dark brown base coat, blending in for a realistic effect. 

It took me a few times to get it right, but with the oils, I had a lot of working time and could wipe off my mistakes.

BTW:

I totally screwed up my rigging. Now I know why they recommended linen thread. The cotton I used shredded some for a very un-scale appearance. 

The thread I used was the wrong size, too.











Despite some fit problems, I found it to be a very fun out-of-the-box model kit with just a few mods. I wish now I'd used a decals on the compass and guages since the the instruments are a little plain looking in the cockpit.

More pics available on page 13 & 14 of my gallery.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Great photo's! I will paint my prop last and I too am going to use artist oils..I tried to used the decals that came with the kit.. Well 25 year old decals! Yikes!! They just crumbled into the water or cracked when being applied Oh well ..Go to plan B or C ..So I have to get a set from Copper State Models..One thing I learned in my research of this plane is probably nothing is exactly correct in paint scheme's and camo due to no color photo's and who knows what happened in the field with crashes and repairs in the field or what color paint the had on hand at the time ect. ect... So I am not going to go into super accurate pain staking detail .. I am just going to build my plane and enjoy it.. If it was for a customer or a contest or model show then yes the detail and such is a must ..So I am happy to build a resonable facimle for me... I have enjoyed the research as much as anything.. So when the decals get here I will finish it and give ya look!! Just a side note ..I really enjoy this forum so much ..great info and help.. You guys ROCK!! Thanks !Jeff


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello! Hey Lee I cheated and had a friend of mine paint the prop for me ... He has done a few already and the fact that he is artist can't hurt .. so here are a few pics until I get my decals from Copper State.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

ok that didn't work try this


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

sorry about the large file someone changed the setting on my camera..
hope these are ok..Jeff


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic wood effect on the prop! I don't blame you for getting him to do that.

I like the way you're painting your plane. I was thinking about something similar but didn't have the patience to do the research and all.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Lee ! I like the weathering you did on yours ..I was thinking of doing some on mine .. Have to think on it a bit .. Jeff


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

modelgeek said:


> Thanks Lee ! I like the weathering you did on yours ..I was thinking of doing some on mine .. Have to think on it a bit .. Jeff


In a nutshell:

I painted it the red base coat and then masked off and painted the white marking areas. 

I mixed up oils to match and then went lighter and darker outlining the ribs in that manner and adding shadows and highlighting.

After I gloss coated, put on the decals, and gloss coated again, I did the dirtying up with oils and then sprayed dull coat over it all.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Did a little more work on it while I am waiting for my decals.. 
Don't know if you can see the rigging very well with my tiny turnbuckles but if ya squint your eyes you may..Jeff


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

opps out of room.. Let me fix that..back later Jeff


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Here ya go !!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I think that's the best I've ever seen that model done so far! Can't wait to see the decals and weathering on it.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Lee .Nice of you to say ..Jeff


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

You might try EZ Line -it's stretchy rubbery stuff used in HO Scale train world, superglues easy, strong, thin and clean. Just search EZine


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Rokket! But I got started all ready I just hope it isn't too small of scale ..I figure some avation cable is about 1/8th inch at least that what we sell at the hardware store i work at .. So I kinda guessed I have some very fine nylon fishing line and I used that... Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nemorosus said:


> http://www.ipmsstockholm.org/magazine/2001/11/stuff_eng_tech_rigging.htm


 
Great article for sure. Even gave me a possible solution for some slotcar mods I've been thinking about.

Thanks! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

It is finished ! After getting another set of decals from Copper State Modeling...It is done..It was fun putting the Ole Manfred in the pilot seat...Also the first time weathering with an airbrush..Jeff


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic!

Looks terrific!

The detailing is perfect!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Lee !! I have seen your work and coming from you that is a real compliment.. Jeff :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

My pleasure, sir!

It's good to see authentic detailing with an artistic flair on that particular plane.


----------

